# Tomahawk spinner blades



## tripledroptines (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody know of a sporting good store that carries tomahawk spinner blades?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/specialty- ... 15170.aspx


----------



## tripledroptines (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks :beer:


----------

